# Collapsed Trachea-Please help



## Baileysmum (Apr 23, 2007)

My Bailey, who will be 3 this fall, was in the ER last night with a horrible episode. I was told she had a collapsed trachea awhile back and she is pretty high strung anyway, so any activity makes it worse. But yesterday she had a very bad episode. She had 2 sterioid shots, 2 valium shots and lasix because her lungs were filling with fluid. Then we had to put her in an oxyen mask which was the only time she relaxed. The vet said she had never seen an attack this bad and that the only other dog that she had, a yorkie, had to be put down because they were too old for the surgery to work. Does ANYONE know anything about the surgery and if it works or the cost or ANYTHING? I know there are some medicines we can try first and she is on oral steriods now. I am just sick, totally and utterly sick about this.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't have any information to offer. I just want to say sorry to hear Bailey and you are going through this.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh my, that's so scarey







I don't have any info either, but I hope someone else will and that little Bailey will be ok


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so sorry I have no info to offer either, I am equally sorry you and Bailey are having to deal with this.. Our prayers are with you


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that little Bailey has this problem. I don't know much about it. My sister has a Yorkie that has it and she has to give him some sort of relaxer periodically. I don't think his is nearly so bad as Bailey's though. I really hope they can help her without surgery if possible. I hope she gets better real soon..


----------



## Baileysmum (Apr 23, 2007)

> I am so sorry I have no info to offer either, I am equally sorry you and Bailey are having to deal with this.. Our prayers are with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone above for your thoughts and wishes...I am just beside myself and will do whatever we need for her, but I dont want to put her through surgery and have it NOT work...surgery on these little dogs is so tricky anyway.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so sorry too.








I think my 7 mo malt has a collapsing trachea as she can't breathe and gasps







for air sometime.







So I will be anxious to hear any news and praying for your little Bailey.

Also FYI..I mean't to tell you Im not sure what type steriods Bailey is on but some require pepsid or an antiacid since they (steriods)are very bad on the stomach and can result in ulsers. This is what I was told by my vet when I had Star on them..


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Sending love and prayers and good wishes to you and Bailey


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm sorry you are having to go thru this. Hugs & prayers to you and little Bailey.</span>


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about this.







I will be praying for your guys... I hope that you can find the information you need. Have you talked to your vet?


----------



## Baileysmum (Apr 23, 2007)

> I am very sorry to hear about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the vet that diagnosed her was called in yesterday for the emergency visit. She was totally shocked at how the valium and the steriod shots didnt work...I am talking she was gasping for breath and panting for about 45 minutes before I got her to the vet and aproximately 3 hours after all her shots. The only thing that gave her any relief instantly was the oxygen mask we put her in. The vet said this is extremely advanced and that surgery was the next step, even though that should be the last resort. I was just hoping to find someone who had the surgery done and could tell me how it went, what to expect, etc. She is pretty excitable and kind of a nervous dog by nature so keeping her subdued is going to be VERY hard. The vet said when they have more then one episode a week it is as bad as it can get and Bailey has probably 4 or 5 a day, with it just getting worse in the last couple months.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=368217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I hope someone can give you the information you need, I wish you and Bailey the best


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

No advice just hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so sorry about your's baby's collapsed trachea. I d think the success rate is better in a younger pooch so you have that advantage but I truly feel it is a surgery that should be done by a specialist .

Here's some info for you..


http://www.vetsurgerycentral.com/tracheal_collapse.htm

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tracheal_collapse.html


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Prayers for both you & Bailey.*


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hugs & Prayers sent for you both


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I am so sorry to hear about your Bailey... How old is she? 
I have no advice abou the operation, but I really am curious about what her symptoms were because my 16 month old baby has been gasping for breath once in a while and it really worries me that it's collapsed trachea even though my new vet (my regular is on maternity leave) keeps dismissing it...what did they do to diagnose her? I am sorry for all the questions, but I really hope that your baby feels better soon, and that you find all the answers that you need.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My prayers are with you and Bailey for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sending prayers and hugs to both of you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so sorry ur baby has this condition...i would def have a visit with a specialist, they can give u an idea of the cost and the success. ive seen one that didnt work and one that didnt make it through surgery...both were very old though. they have new advances in the technique used so im sure the sucess is better now. i wish u luck and hope ur pup can have comfort soon!


----------



## Baileysmum (Apr 23, 2007)

> OMG I am so sorry to hear about your Bailey... How old is she?
> I have no advice abou the operation, but I really am curious about what her symptoms were because my 16 month old baby has been gasping for breath once in a while and it really worries me that it's collapsed trachea even though my new vet (my regular is on maternity leave) keeps dismissing it...what did they do to diagnose her? I am sorry for all the questions, but I really hope that your baby feels better soon, and that you find all the answers that you need.. GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> ...



Bailey's symptoms really took notice within the last 6 months. She is naturally high strung and excitable and would bark a lot, but in the last 6 months she started stopping whatever she was doing and choking, almost like she was trying to puke, and then the honking started and it really does sound just like a goose. She will literally spread her legs out and flatten herself to the ground to get her breath back. It happened when she ate or drank too fast, she had to go in the car to the vet or groomer, if there were a lot of people coming in the house, anything that excited her. Within a minute or 2 she would come out of it. Sunday, she didn't. For almost 6 hours...the vet has no idea how or why she did not go into cardiac arrest. Her little heart is very strong. She is currently on steriods and today seems better then she has in the past 48, but she is not eating very much and is on lasix for the fluid in her lungs, so she is peeing everywhere and a lot. 
The distinctive honking was what clued the vet in. Sometimes they simply have a reverse sneeze which is what they told me Bailey was doing until they finally heard her. I had planned to video her on my cell phone the next episode she had so they could see it, but did not have to this last time.
My heart is breaking into a million pieces right now. I just want her quality of life to be good and want to make all the right decisions for her. Educated ones.
THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HUGS AND WELL WISHES. This is the literally the first pet I have ever had and the only "child" I may ever have, so this is pretty tough for me right now.











> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=368337
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Bailey will be 3 this August...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg this must be so very stressful to both yourself and little Bailey








I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers







I truly hope she can manage on the meds and get better control poor little baby


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

This must be so scary for you. Sparkey does the reverse sneezing and I took a video and people comment that it is not that. so it scares me sometimes. he does it at least once a day and my vet tells me it is not. I wonder how in the world he can tell when he doesn't even examine anything just by looking at his face?? anyway I sure hope Bailey gets better and that you don't even have to worry about surgery. I'll pray


----------



## MalteeBoop (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm still new at this so I can offer my best wishes and sincerely hope everything works out well. 

Claudia and Frankie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope everything is going ok--what is the latest? I hope surgery will help!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sorry I really don't know anything about the surgery....but just wanted to send prayers and love you you both!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm thinking a lot about you and Bailey and hope you are both ok. I'm very sorry you are going through this and as I said in my PM Snowy had a similar (but not identical) condition. I'm praying for both of you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Bailey.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you and Bailey are going through this. I can't imagine how hard this is for you. I don't have any advice or experience with collapsed tracheas, just lots of prayers and hugs.

























































































































Josie says: Bailey, you stop honkin'! Dogs don't honk! Cars honk, geese honk, bicycle horns honk, but dogs don't honk! Get better soon Bailey!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I sure hope you get the answers you need *hugs you*


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

My Bailey sends your Bailey a bunch of





















and well wishes! Keep us posted!


----------



## debb8904 (Jul 18, 2010)

*A harness is not good for the trachea!!!*

My dogs collapsed trachea was caused by a harness. He never ever coughed. I put his harness on and he pulled hard and started coughing and never stopped. The vet said he had a collapsed trachea.She also said to use a harnes. When i told her thats what caused it, she responded that that is not possible. Another vet showed me a neat trick. You get two leashes and put the "handle" around one leg then around his head, then put the handle from the second leash around the other leg and his head.
Goes nowhere near the trachea.


----------



## debb8904 (Jul 18, 2010)

*what i do for collapsed trachea*

have you tried bronchial dilaters? The tube they put down the throat doesnt always work. When she starts to "cough" gently rub the "sides" of her throat. This will help open the trachea up. My maltese is 15 years old with a severe collapsed trachea, all he does is lie around, eat and drink. Im thinking about putting him to sleep. He looks so sad all the time. I would like to hear if anyones dog actually got better.
I also give him chrondroitin and glucosamine. As the collapse is due to weak cartilage around the trachea.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Where is Illinois are you located? U of I at Champaign Urbana has a very good vet school and there are several excellent specialists in the Chicago suburbs.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no advice but I am so sorry for what happened. I'll be keeping you and your fluff in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry Bailey and you are going through this. I hope you find the right answers soon. Prayers and hugs for both of you.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

This thread is 3 years old


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I know how worried you are about Bailey.. She beautiful by the way.. My Kayla has a collapsed trachea also, and I've been told that with age it will most likely get worse.. She is five now.. She has never had the extreme case that Bailey has, but it's bad enough to have me be very cautious with her.. First of all, I believe your vet acted in a very knowledgeable way and You should have confidence in Him/Her.. That being said if surgery is an option or recommended you could contact the American College Of Veterinary Surgeons.. This type of surgery requires that it be done by a specialist..There are two options that I am aware of.. One is a ring and the other is a stint.. I have been told that a stintt is the better because the ring can also collapse.. Sometimes both need to be used for a good outcome though. That being said, there may have been improvements in the process in last three or four years since I was researching this.. Your vet would know.. Because of the extreme problem that Bailey had, you might want to seriously consider surgery, especially if your vet recommends it.. There is also the problem of the liver.. Many times because of oxygen deprivation there may be liver disease.. It basically causes an enlarged liver, so a liver function test periodically is a good idea so it can be controlled with meds.. Important also, and this is what we have done, is to put an air filter in the house.. No smoking or air freshner sprays or any household cleaner that has a strong odor to it.. and very important is to keep her weight down.. I also am always very careful when I have Kaylas teeth cleaned or at any time she has to have any surgery.. My doctor said that she had quite a time getting a tube down her throat for some surgery she had for bladder stones.. Be sure any vet that does any surgery, etc. has all her records and they are fully aware of her medical history.. This stint or ring surgery is quite expensive I believe..At least it was a few years ago.. I hope this helps in some way.. My advice would be to research this carefully and thoughtfully so you can discuss this with your vet intelligently.. They will appreciate your interest which will make them more interested in Bailey.. If you have full confidence in your vet then ask and follow the advice given..If not a second opinion never hurts, and it might help..In any case, I really wouldn't wait because it isn't going to improve with time...I will hold you and little Bailey in my prayers tonight..
Jayne


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, in that case, what happened with Bailey?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I use a buddy belt (brand of harness) doesn't go anywhere near the throat.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

dr.jaimie said:


> so sorry ur baby has this condition...i would def have a visit with a specialist, they can give u an idea of the cost and the success. ive seen one that didnt work and one that didnt make it through surgery...both were very old though. they have new advances in the technique used so im sure the sucess is better now. i wish u luck and hope ur pup can have comfort soon! :grouphug:


I agree with seeing a specialist ... because if she is manifesting severe symptoms at such a young age, you may need to get a surgical intervention if at all possible. Our first malt had collapsing trachea, but unfortunately they couldn't do surgery on him because it was the lower airway (they only did surgery on the upper airway at that time - as I recall it was described something like loops stitched in to help hold it open). She is young so surgery should be easier for her to recover from if she is a candidate...but I would see a specialist for proper diagnosis/to get the surgery and not a regular vet as they don't do this too much (if at all). Hope you figure it out, she is a doll


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Poor little Bailey! She'll be in our prayers for sure and keep us apprised of her progress with the choice of treatment you go with. We care very much.

Hugs,


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

fyi- as someone already mentioned this thread is from 2007, so hopefully by now Bailey is okay and the problem was solved 3 years ago?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Debb8904, you might want to make a new thread regarding your little one. This thread is from 2007.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Andrea&Luci said:


> OMG I am so sorry to hear about your Bailey... How old is she?
> I have no advice abou the operation, but I really am curious about what her symptoms were because my 16 month old baby has been gasping for breath once in a while and it really worries me that it's collapsed trachea even though my new vet (my regular is on maternity leave) keeps dismissing it...what did they do to diagnose her? I am sorry for all the questions, but I really hope that your baby feels better soon, and that you find all the answers that you need.. GOOD LUCK :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


Could your baby just be having an episode of a (reversed sneeze)?? since your vet is dismissing the callapsed trachea diagnosis.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so if the thread is that old can someone pls update ? i hope bailey is ok .


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Teddy Woofems ( Yorkie) had collapsing trachea for many years . He was diagnosed when he was 3 or 4 and lived to be 14 ( he died a few years ago of old age) ! He had a few collapsing trachea episodes ( 2 bad ones- years apart) Our vet said that the surgery had a high degree of failures so we opted to medically treat him. He had codiene cough syrup which minimized the cough ( and honk) and prevented edema and inflammation. The 2 bad spells were treated with steroids over 4 days ( weaning doses) and antibiotics. 

So if he coughed we would give him the cough suppressant syrup ( this only happened a couple of times per year) and it almost always prevented it from escalating. 

I sure hope you can manage through it easily. Best of Luck.

Cat


----------

